# Streamline Offshore Processing Times w/ Covid??



## Kiwi323 (Feb 4, 2021)

I remember reading that the offshore streamline filing takes 16 weeks to process. 
Mine was submitted in July 2020. I'm now looking at 6 months plus. Has anyone else submitted their streamline offfshore back taxes? In the current covid climate...
What was the processing time in the end? Did u get any owed refunds? We r expecting one and I am assumung this is how I will find out about it being processed. 
Cheers


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It can depend on how you filed. Since the offshore streamline program does NOT permit you to file electronically, your paper forms get into the long queue. With another possible Covid Relief payment in the pipeline (well, soon) there could be further delays. 

Any refunds would indeed be a sign that your forms have been processed, though the only "sure fire" way to determine if everything has gone through is to request a copy of your transcripts for the relevant time periods. If they have your transcripts available, then they've dealt with the forms. (If you're going to be receiving your refund via check and not via direct deposit in a US bank account, then the transcripts may be available well in advance of the check arriving in the mail.)


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

As of the media release in mid January, the IRS had a backlog of something like 7 million paper filed returns. One of the reasons why they delayed the start of the 2020 filing season to mid Feb.

As streamlined have to be filed by paper, it is highly likely that yours are stuck in the backlog.


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

Kiwi323 -- Many IRS employees were sent home during the initial stages of the COVID crisis; I don't know their current status, but it took them 8 months to process, and issue, my 2019 tax refund! Cheers, 255


----------



## Kiwi323 (Feb 4, 2021)

255 said:


> Kiwi323 -- Many IRS employees were sent home during the initial stages of the COVID crisis; I don't know their current status, but it took them 8 months to process, and issue, my 2019 tax refund! Cheers, 255


Thanks everyone. Helpful to know. Will wait til 9 months and see if anything happens by then.


----------

